# Caption Time...



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 4, 2005)

Provide a caption or a pic we can caption.
No propaganda please.

Caption This...


----------



## dmp (May 4, 2005)

"abuse...all that you can Abuse...."


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 4, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Provide a caption or a pic we can caption.
> 
> 
> Caption This...


"Pockets empty???
Having a rough day at work???
Relax and cool off with a Pepsi"


----------



## dmp (May 4, 2005)

This thread isn't about political rantings...Please keep it on Topic, suspiria.


----------



## suspiria (May 4, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> This thread isn't about political rantings...Please keep it on Topic, suspiria.


I guess the people on this board dont really support free speech???? Anything you dont like you simply take off the board, correct me if I am wrong??


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 4, 2005)

suspiria said:
			
		

> I guess the people on this board dont really support free speech???? Anything you dont like you simply take off the board, correct me if I am wrong??


You are wrong, It's off topic. 
READ THE RULES!!!


----------



## suspiria (May 4, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You are wrong, It's off topic.
> READ THE RULES!!!


how is it off the topic, I had a pic, and provided a caption


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 4, 2005)

suspiria said:
			
		

> how is it off the topic, I had a pic, and provided a caption


Because this thread is not in the politics section and you were 
taking advantage of that to express your shallow views.


----------



## suspiria (May 4, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Because this thread is not in the politics section and you were
> taking advantage of that to express your shallow views.


So no one can put anything political on the pic sec? And my views are not shallow.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 4, 2005)

suspiria said:
			
		

> how is it off the topic, I had a pic, and provided a caption


There...
I edited the rules in the first post.
Don't like it, leave!


----------



## dmp (May 4, 2005)

suspiria said:
			
		

> I guess the people on this board dont really support free speech???? Anything you dont like you simply take off the board, correct me if I am wrong??




You are having trouble understanding.  Here are a couple guidelines to help with your forum participation:

*1) Keep threads on-topic.  *
_Note the Forum in which this thread is posted. *Pictures*. Next, note the topic of the thread *Caption Time*.  Now, based on those two facts, it's easy to see this is a thread for captions to the picture posted.  Perhaps even 'other' pictures.  Going back to the 'Forum' - this is *Not* the "Politics" or "General USA Chat" forums.  Those forums are where people can express, however uneducated, unwise, or just plain silly, any opinion they carry._
*2) The Moderators/Admins are never wrong.*
_Sure, we're people...but we are forced to make 'judgement' calls.  In *-=d=-*'s judgement, you were simply trying to stir up trouble.  I based that one two facts:  #1 - You didn't reply to the original post (offer a caption) and #2 - you simply posted a picture without any indication of wtf it was there for._
*3) If the Moderators/Admins are wrong:*
_ Send them a note articulating your gripes.  They may or may not respond based on whatever criteria they weigh your note against. _

(shrug). 

Now Please.  For the Love of God....Can we keep this on-topic?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 4, 2005)

suspiria said:
			
		

> So no one can put anything political on the pic sec? And my views are not shallow.


Your *political babbling * doesn't belong here.
and your picture wasn't even funny.


			
				suspiria said:
			
		

> And my views are not shallow


Matter of opinion...


----------



## suspiria (May 4, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> You are having trouble understanding.  Here are a couple guidelines to help with your forum participation:
> 
> *1) Keep threads on-topic.  *
> _Note the Forum in which this thread is posted. *Pictures*. Next, note the topic of the thread *Caption Time*.  Now, based on those two facts, it's easy to see this is a thread for captions to the picture posted.  Perhaps even 'other' pictures.  Going back to the 'Forum' - this is *Not* the "Politics" or "General USA Chat" forums.  Those forums are where people can express, however uneducated, unwise, or just plain silly, any opinion they carry._
> ...


sorrry I was not aware of all the rules now i know


----------



## dmp (May 4, 2005)

suspiria said:
			
		

> sorrry I was not aware of all the rules now i know




....and knowing is half the battle. 

Yo, Joe!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 4, 2005)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Now Please.  For the Love of God....Can we keep this on-topic?


AGREED. 

caption this


----------



## dmp (May 4, 2005)

"(laughing) I don't get why guys think I'm hot, EITHER, Justin!"


----------



## dmp (May 4, 2005)

"(laughing) I don't get why guys think I'm hot, EITHER, *Cameron!*!"


----------



## Mr. P (May 4, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Caption This...


*I'm BUTCH, and I'LL WHIP YER ASS!*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 4, 2005)

(Mr P's caption could even go under this one...)
"PFC Lynndie, what are your plans for the future?
Ever thought about a career in S&M movies???"


----------



## Mr. P (May 4, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> caption this


*LOOK! We have a blind guy to judge the wet t-shirt contest!*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 4, 2005)

"Justin and his baby sitter, attending Ashton's Birthday Beach bash."


----------



## Mr. P (May 4, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> (Mr P's caption could even go under this one...)
> "PFC Lynndie, what are your plans for the future?
> Ever thought about a career in S&M movies???"



Or..*"Be all you can be, WHIP ME, WHIP ME"*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 4, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> (Mr P's caption could even go under this one...)
> "PFC Lynndie, what are your plans for the future?
> Ever thought about a career in S&M movies???"


Even better
"PFC Lynndie do you make house calls?"


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 4, 2005)

"Would you rike flies with dat?"


----------



## Mr. P (May 4, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>


*My matoe is bigger than her breast!*


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 4, 2005)

"The Matrix...Now available in Spanish"


----------



## Mr. P (May 4, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>


*Spanish redneck "HEY WATCH THIS"*


----------



## Yurt (May 8, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ""



..bullshi!!!...


----------



## 007 (May 8, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Caption This...



*Does this uniform make me look fat?   *


----------



## archangel (May 8, 2005)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> *Does this uniform make me look fat?   *





More like..  "Pepsi is the real thing..."



I prefer coke myself....lol


----------



## archangel (May 8, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> "The Matrix...Now available in Spanish"




WTF..who said "Ole'...was fun?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (May 9, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Provide a caption or a pic we can caption.
> No propaganda please.
> 
> Caption This...



"Damn. I'll never get those panties back."


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (May 9, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

>



For those "Clerks" fans out there...

"I'm not even suppose to be here today!"


----------



## Comrade (May 9, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Provide a caption or a pic we can caption.
> No propaganda please.
> 
> Caption This...



"Um... Madam England, er...now I know you're kinda into S&M with Arab guys... and, um... maybe during the next recess we could, um... hook up?"


----------



## dmp (May 9, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> "Would you rike flies with dat?"




L-R 

jimnyc, Joz, Sir Evil, Bonnie (gop_jeff peaking over Jim's shoulder in background).


----------



## GotZoom (May 9, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> AGREED.
> 
> caption this



And the winners of the Kevin Federline / Brittney Spears look alike contest are....


----------



## sitarro (May 14, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Provide a caption or a pic we can caption.
> No propaganda please.
> 
> Caption This...


I'm curious ,did that pyramid smell as bad as it looked?


----------



## sitarro (May 14, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> caption this



"For the last time Cameron , that really was a wardrobe malfunction !" . . . . . .  
"No Justin what you're wearing is a wardrobe malfunction!"


----------



## sitarro (May 14, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey Colonel , why don't you stick this tomato up your fag ass and keep that cane to yourself !


----------



## sitarro (May 14, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Damn . . .I think I left the iron plugged in !


----------



## sitarro (May 14, 2005)

sitarro said:
			
		

> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sitarro (May 14, 2005)

sitarro said:
			
		

> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sitarro (May 14, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> This is probably going to hurt!


----------



## sitarro (May 14, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I can't believe that cow stuck his horn so far up my ass!Owwww!


----------



## JayW (May 14, 2005)

"merely a flesh wound"


----------



## Dan (May 14, 2005)

Breakin' 3: No Bull


----------



## Johnney (May 16, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

>


and for my next stunt...


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 16, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

>



Oh Crap!  And today is the day I decided to wear white!


----------



## Johnney (May 16, 2005)

i picked the wrong damned day to quit smoking


----------



## Bonnie (May 16, 2005)

sitarro said:
			
		

> JOKER96BRAVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

